# 2017 American Solar Eclipse



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

As I'm typing this, the August 21 2017 total solar eclipse (or the Great American Solar Eclipse) is on the wane. It reached about 97% totality in my area, and it got quite dark outside, although not as dark as it was in other areas where it reached complete totality. It was dark enough where I thought I was wearing sunglasses, except I wasn't! I also noticed that I could feel little to no heat coming from the sun, which is in VERY sharp contrast to the typically harsh Alabama sun. Very weird feeling! Crickets were chirping, thinking it was nighttime.

So for those of you who saw it, what was your experience? Did you see it in complete totality? Pics if you have them!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Gordontrek said:


> As I'm typing this, the August 21 2017 total solar eclipse (or the Great American Solar Eclipse) is on the wane. It reached about 97% totality in my area, and it got quite dark outside, although not as dark as it was in other areas where it reached complete totality. It was dark enough where I thought I was wearing sunglasses, except I wasn't! I also noticed that I could feel little to no heat coming from the sun, which is in VERY sharp contrast to the typically harsh Alabama sun. Very weird feeling! Crickets were chirping, thinking it was nighttime.
> 
> So for those of you who saw it, what was your experience? Did you see it in complete totality? Pics if you have them!


You know there is another one coming on April 8, 2024 and will start in the US in Texas and will go northeast with Carbondale Illinois getting to see another one in less than 7 years.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm not in the US but I've witnessed two total solar eclipses, one in Barbados in 1991 and one in the UK in 1999. In fact, I imagine pretty much every UK member who is old enough will have witnessed the 1999 one. An odd experience, I remember that the streetlights came on even though it was midday. It was rather cloudy though so I couldn't really see it clearly. The 1991 eclipse was better.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I live outside of Chicago. There was tremendous cloud cover here and not much to see. I watched on TV in Carbondale where the cloud cover seemed to miraculously lift at the perfect moment. My sister in law lives in Carbondale and she has a full house today as many relatives came in from all over the country. I had just spent a week in a town close to Carbondale for work and visited with them and the eclipse was the story on everyone 's lips. In 7 years I should be retired and I'm putting dibs in for their guest bedroom now!


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I was at work here in Fort Worth, but we all went outside for a few minutes when it was supposed to be at its peak. A few people had glasses and were passing around, so I did get to see it briefly. We only got to about 75% totality though.
For the eclipse in 6 years Fort Worth will be right in the middle of the path of totality. I can't wait for that one.

My wife and kids also watched it from home. My five year old daughter, who was looking at it through eclipse glasses said "These are moon glasses, they make the sun look like the moon!". Then she asked if she wore them at night if the moon would look like the sun. LOL


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

As an astronomy teacher it was a busy day for me. I was on a committee that planned the day for our school with many events. And I had to lug around and fuss with binoculars, telescopes and a solar scope. I had to deal with people constantly asking me for extra pairs of glasses, and some insinuating that I ordered fake glasses for our community (which I did not). Since I've been in planning phase since May I'm relieved it's over!

But besides those gripes, it was awesome. It's 99.15% totality (okay one more sour grape many of my colleagues were not involved in our event and had a party in Columbia where they were in the path of totality). I got a good picture from the solar scope and got to enjoy a good viewing. At maximum, it was twilight level dark and the outside lights turned on and the crickets started chirping.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is the pic I took. FYI that was not at max, it was a much smaller crescent then!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

A friend of mine took this in White House, Tennessee.

It was weird when the totality hit at 1:22; crickets started chirping and cars' automatic lights came on. I could see Venus. At my house, the leaves on my trees put little eclipse outlines in the shade on my pavement. At my daughter's house, a rooster crowed, and the ponies went into their stable. Many people were deeply moved. I was a little disappointed; the hype was too great for what actually happened, and personally, I wouldn't fly across the country to see the next one. But it was something to see once.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, the newspaper indicated 80% coverage where I live, but it was a complete bust. Disappointing!

I have to go outside at 10 PM and pretend it's the eclipse!!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I love eclipse. It looks very science fiction, of course entirely real.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I love eclipse. It looks very science fiction, of course entirely real.


Are you trying to start a conspiracy theory ??


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I was on the summit ledge of a local mountain with a lady friend as the eclipse started — only 65% coverage here. We had come unprepared but a moment later another couple arrived who had brought special glasses, contraband, and a pipe to smoke it in. A doctor and his wife arrived a few moments later. We all shared the party favors. The quality of the light was strange — I think  — like sunset light but at the wrong angle, bright but muted as it sifted through the foliage and lit up the moss and ferns in the understory. Great, strange day.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Here in New York we had 72 percent eclipse. It turns out 28 percent of the sun is still very bright! But there was certainly an eerie quality to the light, even if it wouldn't immediately be obvious from looking around what was going on.

A colleague had some glasses and a group of us stood out on the street and took turns looking at the sun. We shared with passers by - lots of people were doing that. A good communal event.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Wonderful sight, i imagine...In this ''modern age'' of internet people tend to be chronically unimpressed by anything...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

chill782002 said:


> I imagine pretty much every UK member who is old enough will have witnessed the 1999 one. An odd experience, I remember that the streetlights came on even though it was midday. It was rather cloudy though so I couldn't really see it clearly.


I was in Co. Cork in the Irish Republic for that one, which was a good deal too far west for totality. I wish I could say that it got very dark and cold at the appointed hour but what with the heavy grey cloud cover it was simply cold and dark that day anyway.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> Here in New York we had 72 percent eclipse. It turns out 28 percent of the sun is still very bright! But there was certainly an eerie quality to the light, even if it wouldn't immediately be obvious from looking around what was going on.
> 
> A colleague had some glasses and a group of us stood out on the street and took turns looking at the sun. We shared with passers by - lots of people were doing that. A good communal event.


In 2024 the area I live in will have 100% and will last for 4 minutes and 29 seconds.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> In 2024 the area I live in will have 100% and will last for 4 minutes and 29 seconds.


I plan to travel for 2024. My parents traveled to see the totality this time.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> I plan to travel for 2024. My parents traveled to see the totality this time.


If you are planning on getting a rental car book it out as far in advance as you can.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

All I know is the music of Bach, Beethoven, Haydn and Mahler eclipses the music of Franck.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It was clear here in my part of Nova Caesarea; just a few thin very high altitude clouds. So I got out the 'scope, affixed the solar filter, fiddled about, and, as the eclipse began, dark cumulus clouds rolled in, allowing only a few seconds of viewing in total. Bummed me out. Places not far away had fine viewing. But at least there was excellent coverage on the tube, and I'm pleased that the event appears to have been witnessed and appreciated by a record number of Americans.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I plan to travel to 2024


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The day after the eclipse, nobody at the office was talking about politics; everyone was in wonder about what just happened. We were all together, if just for one day.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------

